# Paint or Stain on Cedar?



## North Dakota (Mar 29, 2007)

This is my first post.

I am a finish carpenter in Fargo, ND.

I am preparing to re-paint the family lake cabin. It is about 1,000 square feet on 60 year old cedar that hasn't been painted in 10+ years. I would appreciate input on the following from an experienced tradesman. 

1. Paint vs Stain?
2. Latex vs Oil?
3. Roll vs Spray?
4. Any particular brand?

The planned prep work is pressure wash with 100 grit random orbital following.

The windows are getting covered with coil stock after paint.

The color is yellow.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

If its already been painted...I'd stick w/that. Otherwise you'll need to strip it to bare wood for stain


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

If you are going all the way back to the bare wood I'd stain it, either solid or semi-transparent depending on your taste. I'd use Sikkens Rubbol products. Oil would probably be best on cedar.


----------



## carolinaprowash (Dec 28, 2006)

Take it back to bare wood - neutralize properly. Good oil based stain 

Celeste


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

What Celeste said... Also, don't go above 60 grit paper


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

If it is down to bare wood, I would go with a first coat of BM ext. oil primer, the one designed for under acrylic stains, and then top coat with a good 100% acrylic stain. You will get better color retention from the acrylic vs. oil.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

If its down to bare wood, putting on a solid would be sacrilage (sp). Penetrating, oil based semi transparent stain/sealer is the way to go for easiest maintenance and once coat application.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm assuming it's a solid colr you are going for
I'd use Sikkens Rubold oil-based solid stain
All the old paint doesn't have to come off, just the loose/questionable bits amd sand it up nice

Applicator depends on what the siding is
Prolly brush though


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

100 grit too fine. 50 or 60 grit


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Sikken's specs 80 girt. Anything higher than that is too fine really. I've had a customer use Sikken's DEK Finish and actually try to sand between coats with 200 grit. Talk about a nightmare. I just couldn't get it through his head that it wasn't like finishing furniture.


----------

